# Driving Your Old Show Pony?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Great idea. Horses take very well to driving - no rider confusion.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think that is a great idea. Gives your pony something to do to keep her useful. The only thing I would not cross is speed events and driving. That is just me, but if you are going to outgrow her soon why not just give her a good job that she can do for the rest of her useful life. 
Coodos to you for giving her a forever home!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing the older pony.*



iamanequestrian said:


> I have seen that people often teach their old show ponies that they have outgrown to drive.
> 
> Is this a good idea in your opinion? I think it is great.
> 
> ...


 hiya sounds a great idear your pony should enjoy the new work my little guy is 27 years old and we lost tammy at 34 she was kept in work up to 33 years old ride and drive.
thay are both not over worked and well respected it was me cuting there work down even though thay injoyed it and let there manes down thay flew.
as thay enjoyed life i think your horse will enjoy that to take care and keep us in the loop on how your geting on.
many thanks.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

This is her and I..Thank you guys!


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

As you can see, I have already outgrown her. It's so sad. I love her so much!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

She would make a darling driving pony!


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you! The pony in your profile picture is stunning by the way!


----------

